# Slowing/stopping problems



## Jennifer_2017 (10 November 2017)

Hello everyone, I recently bought my first ever horse, a lovely 12 yo gelding. For the first time in my life I'm riding in an arena in my own and it's a different ball game to group lessons! There are two key issues right now that are holding me back and that I would value advice on. 
1. Going from walk to stop. At the start of the lesson I like to get him listening to me with transitions. However he doesn't like to go into stop from walk. We've had a few fights already! I'm squeezing my core, closing with my thights, sitting back slightly, and applying slight rein pressure. I often use my voice to say woah, which can be effective at times. Sometimes my approach works, sometimes it doesn't. To compound the issue, ff we do successfully stop, he will often start walking again of his own accord.
2. I've only ever "cantered to the back of the ride" in group lessons and have realised I don't know what the "best practice" to return to trot is!! Also my horse is not overly keen to canter but the first time we got into it, I realised I had no control, and I just wanted to stop.....(see issue no. 1 above!). I'm now slightly afraid to go into canter which I feel he is picking up on...and in turn he's not going into it...so I need to get this sorted! Thanks so much for any tips.


----------



## Beth206 (10 November 2017)

I am no pro and hopefully someone more experienced will come along but I have a 4yr old cob who I bought newly broken so I do a lot of transitions and training with her. I completely didn't appreciate the work that goes into schooling a horse and how important our aids are as a rider until I got out of the riding school and had to do it on my own!! 

Regarding problem 1 - where you say you apply slight rein pressure, I would probably increase the pressure until you get the desired outcome. As soon as your horse stops then release the pressure on your rein but maintain your deep/heavier seat. If your horse walks forward apply the pressure again until he stops and continue to do so until the penny drops. I personally wouldn't want to continue a lesson if I couldn't stop my horse. 

Regarding problem 2 - I imagine you didn't go ploughing into the back of the horse in front of you to stop so you do know your aids to slow down your just not aware of them (story of my life!!) when you are cantering around your school pick a marker where you want to slow down. To slow my mare I would start to deepen my seat as opposed to a lighter seat and start squeezing/sponging my rein to half halt her and slow her down - half halts are a really useful aid to teach (you can half halt through your seat or rein) they also help your horse rebalance and will ultimately help you with your halt transition. 

Good luck - every day is a learning day for me!


----------



## Jennifer_2017 (10 November 2017)

Hi Beth, thanks so much for your sympathetic and very helpful response. Congratulations on your new horse and I wish you both every success together. I think you're right about not continuing if I can't stop him. We're back in the arena tomorrow, and I will just do walk to stop until we get it down pat, and won't move on to anything else before then. His previous owner (who broke him at 4 and had him since) did say to me "If he isn't listening, don't be afraid to pull hard on the reins." So, it looks like it is a blind spot with him. I have done some group lessons on him and he won't stand still in those either. I'll be trying your advice tomorrow. Yes, you're so right about canter in group lessons and knowing the aids. Talking about the two problems has made me realise they are related. (If he's not listening in walk then he may not listen in canter either!). (Mind you, he doesn't need much coaxing to go from trot to walk, so he's inconsistent in that sense). There's so much to think about in canter that I end up either going blank, or throwing the kitchen sink at him! BUT I feel that if I get control in walk that will follow through. Thanks again Beth, every day is a school day for sure!!


----------



## claret09 (11 November 2017)

sounds like good advice. can I also advise you to find yourself a really good instructor to help you both achieve your goals. good luck



Beth206 said:



			I am no pro and hopefully someone more experienced will come along but I have a 4yr old cob who I bought newly broken so I do a lot of transitions and training with her. I completely didn't appreciate the work that goes into schooling a horse and how important our aids are as a rider until I got out of the riding school and had to do it on my own!! 

Regarding problem 1 - where you say you apply slight rein pressure, I would probably increase the pressure until you get the desired outcome. As soon as your horse stops then release the pressure on your rein but maintain your deep/heavier seat. If your horse walks forward apply the pressure again until he stops and continue to do so until the penny drops. I personally wouldn't want to continue a lesson if I couldn't stop my horse. 

Regarding problem 2 - I imagine you didn't go ploughing into the back of the horse in front of you to stop so you do know your aids to slow down your just not aware of them (story of my life!!) when you are cantering around your school pick a marker where you want to slow down. To slow my mare I would start to deepen my seat as opposed to a lighter seat and start squeezing/sponging my rein to half halt her and slow her down - half halts are a really useful aid to teach (you can half halt through your seat or rein) they also help your horse rebalance and will ultimately help you with your halt transition. 

Good luck - every day is a learning day for me!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GirlFriday (11 November 2017)

Great advice from both posters above - but also to add... Your RS horses will have been used to many different riders giving inconsistent aides and to doing similar schooling activities with many of them. Your new horse is (presumably) used to one rider and their aides and their schooling habits. It is entirely reasonable that you may find it takes you a little longer to get to understand each other.


----------



## Beth206 (11 November 2017)

Jennifer_2017 said:



			We're back in the arena tomorrow, and I will just do walk to stop until we get it down pat, and won't move on to anything else
		
Click to expand...

Yes do this ^ i used to feel like a session was wasted if we just walked, but it totally isn't. And it's such a nice feeling that you have actually achieved something. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Sparemare (11 November 2017)

Having a positive session in the school is the most important thing with a new horse.  I&#8217;d concentrate on getting on and the horse standing nicely til you are ready to walk.  Lots of praise and scratches.  Walk to stand.  Lots of scratches.  Change rein, walk to stand.  Lots of scratches.  Walk stand dismount. Keep it short and positive.  Build from there.


----------



## Beth206 (11 November 2017)

^ yup short and sweet - end on a good note!


----------



## Jennifer_2017 (12 November 2017)

Thanks again everyone for taking the time to write and for your excellent advice. His previous owner is much more experienced then me and would have been go - go - go, so as you say, he will need to adjust to my different needs and style. Love the idea of getting him to stand nicely and lots of scratches. Yes, I have a good teacher but I've just been in the group lessons for now - have organised a semi private for next weekend where I'll ask can I work on these issues specifically.


----------



## Sparemare (12 November 2017)

Is he an ex riding school horse?


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 November 2017)

Jennifer_2017 said:



			Thanks again everyone for taking the time to write and for your excellent advice. His previous owner is much more experienced then me and would have been go - go - go, so as you say, he will need to adjust to my different needs and style. Love the idea of getting him to stand nicely and lots of scratches. Yes, I have a good teacher but I've just been in the group lessons for now - have organised a semi private for next weekend where I'll ask can I work on these issues specifically.
		
Click to expand...

I would have lessons in the school on your own so you get used to doing it and your horse gets used to being ridden on his own, a lot of horses get comfort from just having another horse in the school even if they are not following like in a group lesson.


----------



## Jennifer_2017 (12 November 2017)

Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## Jennifer_2017 (12 November 2017)

No,Sparemare he's always been privately owned.


----------



## Sparemare (12 November 2017)

That&#8217;s good news.


----------



## chestnut cob (17 November 2017)

Jennifer are you having lessons with your new horse? I would definitely recommend that. It's quite daunting getting used to a new horse and eyes on the ground will help you enormously.


----------

